# Celtic Blend - roasted by The Coffee Bean (Wales)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Andy, the roaster and owner of The Coffee Bean Van and Roaster, based in Aberdare (Wales) kindly sent me a bag of 'Celtic Blend' beans to review in early October, which I have been evaluating all month.

The Celtic Blend description on the website is 'well balanced, slightly sweet and aromatic blend.'

It certainly lives up to its billing as 'sweet' and the first sip is quite enjoyable, building to a spicy lingering finish as an espresso.

I best enjoyed this in milk though, as a cappuccino, and certainly no larger than a 7oz drink

It cut through the milk nicely and you could still taste the coffee

I found it worked best in full fat milk and really accentuated the sweetness, with very little acidity

The beans lasted well and even after 3 1/2 weeks were still enjoyable









It's nice to try new blends that you instantly get on with.

Sadly I was not able to try this in Soy Milk, but would guess that it should work well in that.

I tried a number of brewing methods but always came back to espresso based milk drinks. However, it worked well in a French Press with a dash of cream added too.

I was able to take this bean quite fine in my grinding and still get nice flavours, without any clumping at all. The pucks all knocked out well too.

My preferred brew ratio using a Gaggia Classic is shown in the screenshot above

To purchase this blend direct from the roaster visit

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice review, I'll try some! What ap do you use to record your brew/taste info?


----------

